
Former Facebook Product Manager Documents a Month Spent in Syria - sageabilly
http://thehustle.co/i-spent-a-month-in-syria-to-understand-conflict-heres-what-i-saw
======
jl87
The picture of the three women is amazing.

~~~
DanBC
The YPJ, and the male YPG, have facebook and twitter accounts, and also have
some webpages.

They're either a branch of PKK (a terrorist organisation), or they are loosely
affiliated with PKK and share similar aims.

It's interesting to read the comments on twitter and facebook from English and
US citizens saying they want to join YPJ/YPG, and getting advice on getting
through Turkey.

